# Mature Skin Issues



## laceface (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm very hesitant to apply concealer & set with a powder when it comes to mature or creapy skin. There are times when they absolutely need some coverage, but I don't want to enhance their wrinkles. What do you do in a situation like this? Also, do you have any recommendations for foundations that are better for mature skin?


----------



## xNeurocancer (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not sure about the concealer but I find sheer foundations with a light shimmer to be best for mature skin such as MAC's Mineralize Satinfinish or you can get the same effect by mixing a little bit of MAC Vanilla pigment with any matte foundation. Some people say that matte textures should be used on mature skin but I think it looks really chalky and dry whereas a bit of shimmer makes for lovely glowing, dewy and youthful looking skin. Hope I helped


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 25, 2009)

It comes down to the fact that we're not miracle workers.  You have to decide whether the coverage is more important than accentuating some lines.  I know with my mum I always conceal under her eyes (as lightly as possible) and set it with a light powder, because she can get quite dark underneath and she prefers to conceal the dark circles and practice wide-eyed smiling  xD

Keep the base light and hydrating, conceal as minimally as possible around lines and go easy on any shimmer - I agree with the poster above about using some if you want that look, but I would never put shimmer all over the face.  Keep it to highlight areas only, like the top of the cheekbones.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 25, 2009)

I had to do makeup for a mature lady the other week and I used Graftobian mixed with Yaby liquid. It was great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was pigmented enough that it concealed well but mixed with the Yaby made it a bit more light. Didn't enhance her wrinkles at all. I only used a little bit of powder (MAC Prep & Prime Finishing Powder). Didn't use any highlighter though because I didn't think she needed any.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 26, 2009)

For mature skin, I'll usually use Studio Stick, Moistureblend, or Studio Sculpt from MAC, depending on their skin type and coverage they'd like. For concealer, I like Moisture Cover or Sculpt. The more emollient the product, the more it will sit on the surface of the skin rather than settle into lines/wrinkles. I lightly dust with either an MSF (natural, no shimmer) or loose Blot or Prep and Prime Finishing powder to set the foundation. Very lightly though.

Another key tip is to use a good primer prior to starting the foundation. It will not only help the foundation to adhere but also create a smoother canvas prior. Hth!


----------



## ka-ron (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes I agree with makeupNdesign.. Use a primer!
I also mix a little bit primer with concealer, when i feel like i need to conceal some things.. but i don't use too much. 
and for powder, I use just a little bit, I think too much powder looks too dry on mature skin..


----------



## User38 (Nov 26, 2009)

I mix primer with both concealer and foundation.. and then prime the eye lids with eye cream which I let sink in for a few minutes.  I do not use UDPP on mature or crepey eyelids as the product makes ES ball up.  I do use cream ES (Bobbi Brown or Benefit) as the base for ES for these skins.  Do not try to contour these eyes heavily -- the skin is flaccid and will look like a lid on the eye.

Be careful with undereye concealer -- mix it with eye cream and then set with LM Secret finish powder.. it is the only one that works well for me.


----------

